# white plastic sheeting



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello, as I have said before I am in the middle of rebuilding my track and I need some plastic to go around where the elevation change is.I found this tip on hostotcarracing.com where he uses some kind of thin plastic cove? but I cant find anything that is flat enough. I got some sort of trim at Lowes tonight, cut it and put some on but it looks like crap, it wasnt really flat. Can someone please tell me where and what to get? I had some from my previous layout but I dont think what I got was it. Crap ola. Thanks, Jim


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

perhaps you are thinking of sheet STYRENE plastic which is available in several thicknesses at hobby stores and craft stores on and off line.


----------

